# Oaks, PA - July



## Zillio (Aug 25, 2017)

How is this show for dart frogs? Looking to go for the first time?


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

*Dartsami* usually vends there. Try PM'ing him with a request to post his availability list here for you.


----------



## dartsami (Oct 30, 2006)

I have never vended at the Oaks Show PA, and wont be there in July either.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

There is usually one or two vendors the last time i was there in the winter. The show isn't bad but not big on darts. If you live close i'd head out there. You never know what you'll find.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

It can be pretty hit or miss. Black Jungle has been there a few times and they have a decent selection usually. 

Scott McGee (Dartsanddragons) has been there a couple times I think and he had a pretty good selection.

Other times its just a few vendors that are clearly more interested in other stuff and just have a few darts on the side... or a new vendor just starting out that doesn't really have much. It has cycled through its fair share of local frog "businesses" that started up and failed somewhat quickly. 

Like George said- It's worth going if you're close by. Especially if you're looking for a terrarium and some general supplies. Dales Bearded Dragons (the sponsor of the show) has probably the best prices you'll find on exo terras. If its a bit of a drive for you, you might be better off waiting for Hamburg or something else. 

Where are you located anyway? Are you looking for anything specific? The people here on this thread might have what you need or be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

dartsami said:


> I have never vended at the Oaks Show PA, and wont be there in July either.


Sorry - my brain fart. Had The Oaks mentally confused with the show in Havre de Grace.


----------



## Zillio (Aug 25, 2017)

I'm from Allentown, and was really looking to go and look maybe grab a few supplies for next tank build. Really looking for Ameerega Pepperi Abiseo in the future, but it looks as if they aren't available too much. I enjoy seeing others in person to get ideas. Hamburg didn't seem to have much in February and was insane trying to move in that place. Thanks for heads up, I may just pass now.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

hamburg February show is not the time to go. that is always the most crowded show of the season. if you can make it go to white plains. next show in july. ac and bigger than hamburg. hamburg is crap on ventilation in the summer months. also more frog vendors. i haven't been to white plains in a long time. don't feel like driving from pa. to n.y. by myself.


----------



## Zillio (Aug 25, 2017)

I never tried White Plains either simply cause of the drive. Maybe I'll check that one out one day. Thanks Walt.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I've only made the drive to White Plains twice but it's definitely a nice show... especially if you don't know quite what you want. There's a lot of selection to browse since there's a few great frog vendors. 

Hamburg is just a lot more convenient for me since my Wife's family lives a few minutes a way so we can visit them and kill 2 birds with one stone... I'm also not buying many frogs nowadays anyway, so I just go to grab supplies at good prices and without shipping costs. Hamburg has pretty much everything you'll need as far as supplies go, but plant selection is mostly superior at White Plains. Walt is right though, Hamburg February show is usually a nightmare. Best show for vendors- worst show for casual browsing shoppers.


----------

